
Show HN: JSONFIddle - zicon35
http://jsonfiddle.me
======
fiatjaf
It's nice that you build something that works, I'm happy for that. But this is
kinda useless.

~~~
zicon35
Hi! Thanks for stopping by. Really appreciate that you had a look. Well, I was
building out a real-time IoT application back in college which required me to
store some data online and feed my dashboard app without the hassle of
creating a whole database. I used myjson.com that time but I found I couldn't
edit them once a url was generated. So there, I did have a "use". But anyways,
really appreciate the time.

------
zicon35
A dead simple way to create a JSON store online and use/edit later using an
API.

------
lozzo
nice and simple keep up

